# Puppy whines with Kong



## Laura Maguire (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi, I have a 10 week old Cockapoo puppy who cries every time she has a stuffed kong. I’ve tried not freezing it so it is easier for her to get out but she still whines with frustration because she can’t get the food quick enough. She does manage it in the end because its empty when I pick it up but it’s almost like she’s not enjoying it. Any suggestions or anyone have the same problem?

Thanks in advance, Laura


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Maybe it is a happy cry. My miniature poodle sobs and even howls over her toys. She sounds in huge distress but is actually very happy. If she is frustrated, if a toy gets out of reach or something, she tends to bark.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Tolerance to frustration is something that can be taught. I'd keep the Kong even easier with loose kibble inside and maybe a bit of wet food. Once she's happily getting through that then you can start to up the difficulty.
Or, as Blitz says, it could be a happy noise. Some dogs are quite vocal when happy.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I think this is frustration and short attention span! My 5 yr old dog will work at a kong for hours. And i literally mean hours! Til he is absolutely breathless and the kong is a mass of slobber! And he isn't even a drooling kind of dog.

My puppy is getting better but she gives up really fast if she can't get bits out.
If you have lots of kongs (at least 6 and 10 is good) load them up loosely so the fillings come out easily. Minced tripe (if you can stand the smell) can go into the bottom straight from the freezer. Then maybe some dry kibble, bit of grated cheese and seal with primula/peanut butter. Or just dry kibble and treats that can be tipped over.

When the filling is sticky, i find my pup gives up fast!


----------



## APat10 (Jan 6, 2018)

I've got a 7 month old and she was not interested in her Kong at all at first and only really started enjoying it at around 5 months old. Think part of it was just the her mouth/tongue wasn't big enough to get to all of the filling easily which, for a dog like mine who is not very food orientated, made her just give up. For yours it could be a similar thing but in terms of not being able to reach it all comfortably yet which, if she's a normal puppy who likes food, will make her very excited with the suspense of having to be patient! Probably a good exercise in self control!!

What filling do you use? Ours likes it now we use squeezey cheese with sprats stuffed in there.. delightful!


----------



## SweetJo (Oct 22, 2017)

My 12 week old does the same thing. I thought it might be frustration but then I've heard him making a similar noise when playing with his toys so it might be a sound of enjoyment.

Unless it's just plain kibble in his Kong, Woody can't get everything out. That makes me worry he's not enjoying it. Hoepfully as he gets bigger he'll be able to get to it all.


----------

